# I am sorry...



## Smokeman (Sep 26, 2010)

I found a pigeon or a dove... its dead now  i feal realy bad it was on the top of my car (parked) and a cat was near it not attacking not actualy doing anything to it at the moment only staring at it the pigeon couldnt fly it was realy easy for my to catch it with my t shirt cuz i know they cary meny bacteria its neck was like it was broken he cound not stand very well he was droping from one side but with a little help it could stand i put it in a plastic box with paper on botom and cloth (the t-shirt) after a bit it looked better and it started sleeping it kinda got my hopes up. 
It had a deformed beak and below the head it was swollen i think but i got no experiance to judge but compare to healthy pegions/doves around it looked like swolen.
after 2-3 hours i went to cheak again to see how its doing and he was awake still imobilized in the same position i though it would be a good think if i cheak if the cad had woond it and i think what i did killed it... i used my t-shirt to hold it very gentle us i have seen in animal planet and i turned it over to cheak underneath for bites or woonds or anything there was nothing there when i placed it down it moved a bit around the box and fall over a corner i used the cloth to make a wall next to it so it stands and left after 2 hours it was dead...
i am sorry i didnt know this site existed i was searching for clues why it died and i found this site... his position was with open wings and head curved down like an S.
maybe i should have let nature take its course with the cat and her dinner witch by the way she was very furius that i took the pigeon and miaoued with wondering when i took it
i feal horible  you guys might have helped to save it


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up over it, I too am an amatuer, and the great people on this site have helped me save several pigeons, it's sad the pigeon died but you made an effort and provided him with a safe place to die peacefully, instead of being eaten alive by a cat. Now you know who to turn to next time. And don't worry about handling a pigeon a pigeon with your bare hands.


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

If the pigeon dies, it dies-
You were a good person to keep it safe and with warmth and care 
You did the right thing, and i appreciate that 

The past few days the pigeon had with you were maybe the best days of his life, so don't put pressure on yourself 

-Dan


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Most people wouldn't have done anything. I don't think anybody can say whether or not the pigeon would have lived no matter what. From my personal experience with injured animals, if they are going to survive they are going to survive and if not they won't. The best thing you can do is show them love and be there for them, and if they do not make it it is nothing to feel guilty about! 

Thank you for helping the little fella. Although he probably knew he was soon going to Heaven, I am sure the love you showed him was probably the most he had ever received in his life! 

Take care and like others have said, please don't beat yourself up over this.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Smokeman, now that you've found this site stick with it. The people here are wonderful and have a wealth of knowledge. Bless you for all you did for the pigeon. Just think how prepared you will be for the next one!


----------



## Smokeman (Sep 26, 2010)

Thx for all your kind words I hope there will be rare ocations of injured pigeons in the future but its nice to know there are ppl who can help.
Is there any posibility that you guys can help with hawks also ? cuz at my summer house my family and I have found hawks who have been shot or they got some illnes (so far 5 in the past 7 years) non servived again


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

You did your best, so Don't be sorry
it's the life


----------

